# newbie with 1968 gto tribute convertible



## rayray3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,
Long time reader first time poster.

I owned a 1969 Pontiac lemans convertible about 15 years ago when i was younger. Only had it a few weeks, drove it cross country and the engine blew. 
Well I can say im the owner of a 1968 Tempest lemans/GTO tribute, semi fixer upper.

Got it from a guy who had it for 20 years, restored it for the most part and then parked it in a garage for a few years

Thing was, i was looking for a lemans convertible and ended up with this.

Thats my mom in the car visiting and enjoying the cruise.

I had to go through the car, fluids, filters, voltage regulator, and ground searching. Still have many more things i want to tinker with it and improve on.
I look forward to learning more about the car through you all and this board.


Thanks,
rayray


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice gto and congrats on the purchase :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool, nice to see another '68 in the barn.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks fantastic, I love the silver and black wheels too.

congrats!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome. Nice to start with a driver project. That is a nice looking car.
I like the wheels too. They go well with the color. Might wanna let a little air out of the rear shocks tho....
Here ya go. I made it full size for ya. Weird to see grass this time of year. You obviously don't live in the northern half of the country.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum

Very nice car!!


----------

